# (mIRC) Looking for some new blood...



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

Anyone interested in joining a new FR campaign set in the Silver Marches?

We are currently playing on Saturday nights from around 7:00 pm eastern to Midnight or so.

If interested please click on the link below to find out more!

Heaven's Edge


----------



## nameless (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm interested... but I'll have to see if that time works for me. I know there were other instructions, but none of you guys are online!

-nameless


----------



## Hadraniel (Jul 29, 2002)

If you are in no hurry I can let you know it about 2-3 weeks. I have to get moved and graduated


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

nameless said:
			
		

> *I'm interested... but I'll have to see if that time works for me. *




No problem! Just let me know. 



			
				nameless said:
			
		

> *I know there were other instructions, but none of you guys are online!
> 
> -nameless *




Am now


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

Hadraniel said:
			
		

> *If you are in no hurry I can let you know it about 2-3 weeks. I have to get moved and graduated *




No hurry, at all.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jul 30, 2002)

Darn, darn, darn.  Why did it have to be Saturday night?  *sigh*  Thats when I run a StarWars game.  From 10PM EST through 1-2Am...  Oh well off to look for other online D&D games to join...


----------



## drowdude (Jul 30, 2002)

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> *Darn, darn, darn.  Why did it have to be Saturday night?  *sigh*  Thats when I run a StarWars game.  From 10PM EST through 1-2Am...  Oh well off to look for other online D&D games to join... *




Heh, sorry dude! I wish you could join in. Feel free to join the club anyways though! We post the chat logs, and some of the players post truly entertaining recaps of the game.


----------



## drowdude (Jul 30, 2002)

bump (wanna keep this easy to see for a few days)


----------



## drowdude (Aug 1, 2002)

One last bump


----------

